# low phosphorus and protein kibble



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am looking for a low phosphorus and not high protein kibble.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think a good kibble food that fits that profile is California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Adult. it has 21% protein, 11% fat and 0.62% phosphorus.

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural

i assume you are looking for a food for a dog with kidney problems?


----------

